# Building Samba 4.10.17 with Glusterfs-Support fails (Poudriere)



## Zvoni (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi Folks,
i think i found a Bug (?).
Building Samba4.10.17 with glusterfs-support checked fails to build with poudriere.
From the Build log:


```
[3460/3968] Compiling source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c
runner ['cc', '-D_SAMBA_BUILD_=4', '-DHAVE_CONFIG_H=1', '-O2', '-pipe', '-DLIBICONV_PLUG', '-fno-color-diagnostics', '-fstack-protector-strong', '-DLDAP_DEPRECATED', '-isystem', '/usr/local/include', '-fno>
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:696:43: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 6, have 5
        ret = glfs_pread(glfd, data, n, offset, 0);
              ~~~~~~~~~~                         ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:712:1: note: 'glfs_pread' declared here
ssize_t
^
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:779:22: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 6, have 5
                                        state->offset, 0);
                                                        ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:712:1: note: 'glfs_pread' declared here
ssize_t
^
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:918:23: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 7, have 5
                                         state->offset, 0);
                                                         ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:716:1: note: 'glfs_pwrite' declared here
ssize_t
^
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:1001:44: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 7, have 5
        ret = glfs_pwrite(glfd, data, n, offset, 0);
              ~~~~~~~~~~~                         ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:716:1: note: 'glfs_pwrite' declared here
ssize_t
^
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:1125:36: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 3, have 1
                state->ret = glfs_fsync(state->fd);
                             ~~~~~~~~~~          ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:789:1: note: 'glfs_fsync' declared here
int
^
../../source3/modules/vfs_glusterfs.c:1465:35: error: too few arguments to function call, expected 4, have 2
        ret = glfs_ftruncate(glfd, offset);
              ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~             ^
/usr/local/include/glusterfs/api/glfs.h:767:1: note: 'glfs_ftruncate' declared here
int
^
6 errors generated.

Waf: Leaving directory `/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net/samba410/work/samba-4.10.17/bin/default'
Build failed
```
Could someone check/confirm and report the bug (i don't have an account there)?
Without glusterfs-support it builds fine


----------

